

PS3s Help Astrophysicists Solve Black Hole Mystery - MikeCapone
http://www.labspaces.net/94312/PS_s_Help_Astrophysicists_Solve_Black_Hole_Mystery

======
MikeCapone
Everybody here probably already knows about distributed computing, but just in
case...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_computing>

You can also do your part for science, with your idle CPU cycles, or your GPU,
or your PS3..

